# IH 844 XL strange 3 point liftarms



## cassen (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi I am a new swedish owner to a IH844XL -85

The lift arms behavior is wery strange, the lift/lower action is wery, wery slow it can take 5-10 min to mowe from top to bottom or the other way (no equipment on). somtime it stops down and wont come up for a few days.
It only reacs with the left hand lever, the posision lever (the right one) doesent do anything. 
I have tested the pressure from the hydraulic back connectors and it read 185 - 195 bar
It have a loader that works fine and is wery strong, the steering is ok
Its equipt with Sens-o-draulic
Oil and filter is replaced

Everything seems to located under the cab, so it looks difficult to do anything in the field.
I dont know were to start and i don have any service reference at all.
Any tips would be wery helpful.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy cassen,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing you need to get is a shop manual or service manual for your tractor. 

Rated hydraulic pressure for your 844XL when new is 175 bar (2538 psi). 

Your pressure readings of 185 bar (2682psi) to 195 bar (2827psi) are too high. Could be your pressure gauge is at fault, or otherwise you must have a stuck valve or a blockage somewhere in the system. If your pressure readings are correct it suggests you are working against the pressure relief valve. Here's a few ideas of where your problem may be:

Unload valve stuck. 
Draft control or position control damaged.
Flow control valve binding or plugged internally.


----------



## cassen (Dec 23, 2015)

Tank you for the reply

I will look into your suggestions, and try with another gauge as well.
Do you know were to find a service manual that include the hydraulics?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

cassen,

Have a look on ebay. There is a reproduction of a complete service manual for your tractor available from a seller in the UK. Ebay item number: 360507242595

Good Luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

SSBtractor.com sells a manual for this tractor for around $45. Hard copy and easy to use.


----------



## cassen (Dec 23, 2015)

Tanks for the advice.

Just ordered a copy from ebay, it will arrive in January so I will carry on the investigation then.

Have a good Christmas all of you.


----------



## cassen (Dec 23, 2015)

Got the service manuals and after some investigation I found out that the Pilot pressure unit is missing.
Its been replaced with a simple T connector, fantastic. And if I read the schematics right I wont get any pilot pressure at all.
Maybe I can find a Pilot pressure unit at the scrapyard. 
The tractor is still out in the forest and its -12 Celsius and 40 cm of snow so I am not so keen on working in it.
I live it for a warmer day.


----------

